# Valve leaking



## notageek (Jul 19, 2020)

This is a Rain Bird valve and was probably installed by previous owner in the 1980s. The zone works, but water is also coming out of the valve by the solenoid. I've taken it apart and cleaned the diaphram. I didn't see any cracks. You can see by the picture that water is coming out of the side or bottom of valve when the zone is on. Bad solenoid?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Trailz516 (Aug 11, 2019)

Hard to tell by the picture but I would replace the solenoid first. If that doesn't help just you replace the inner parts and top of the valve to avoid cutting out and replacing the whole valve body.


----------



## notageek (Jul 19, 2020)

Do you know what model this is? I'm having trouble finding parts. I bought an Orbit solenoid that may fit, but haven't tried it yet.

Thanks.


----------



## notageek (Jul 19, 2020)

I think the leak is in the valve casing, so gonna have to replace. Still would like to know model, since I have 5 more of these in my yard. Here's a picture of the valve. I think the valve has female threads on each end and I was hoping to cut the pipe on one side and unscrew the other. Any suggestions on where to cut, preferred method, and maybe parts needed. Thanks.


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

Not sure what model that is. I searched (as I'm sure you have) and couldn't find anything similar. I wish they would put the part #'s on the caps!
There is quite a bit going on in the picture. You might not have enough room to spin it off. I'm a big fan of unions when putting valves in as it makes it so much easier to service when needed. 
I'd probably just cut on each side of the valve as close to the valve as possible on the top of the picture and on the far side of the T on the bottom and also cut the pipe coming of that T and replace it all.


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

have you been able to figure out where the leak is coming from? from the solenoid, the threads, the cap, or the body? the only thing i can think of that would blow out a body is water freezing.

while identifying what exact model rainbird valve this is could be a challenge, it might still take parts used on other models. replacing the entire top section is much easier than cutting out and replacing the entire valve body.

i successfully tracked down 20-30 year old toro valves, and rebuild them. searched and searched on google till i found something. the solenoids cross referenced to existing models; nearly every toro ever made. diaphragm and caps were unique but tracked down new parts.


----------



## RVAGuy (Jul 27, 2020)

This may sound a little ghetto, but I've fixed holes in the tops of gas tanks with JB Weld. I'd give it a shot if it's just a hole on the casing. If you rough the surface up and keep the pressure off while it cures, that stuff is pretty strong. I obviously wouldn't put it on threads or sealing surfaces, but just a thought. It may save replacing the valve.


----------



## notageek (Jul 19, 2020)

I believe there was a crack in the valve seam. I decided to cut one end and unscrew the value from the other end. Bought a replacement at a local home improvement store and put everything back together. The whiter-colored PVC got replaced. If I had thought of it, I would have tried the JB Weld first - wouldn't have hurt anything.


----------



## RVAGuy (Jul 27, 2020)

Looking good! Thanks for the update.


----------

